# Where to get Cardboard Coasters?



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I did a test print today for a customer, and he liked the results. 

Now Im on the look-out for a supplier for cardboard coasters. They kind they use in the bars.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Robin

Try bestblanks.com they have round and square ones and they are resonable in price but you will have to order about 250 ea.

John


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

great thanks John!


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can also try Conde or dyetrans, sameplace. You can order in smaller numbers than 200. Here is the link:

Product Detail - DyeTrans.com

Carl


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Carl.

Ive been having a hard time getting people to get back to me  Email isnt working very well today, tomorrow needs to be phone calls.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Try American Coaster Company: index. You have to call to order the blanks ones. They are around $20 for 1000.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Robin, 

With the Brother printer, do you have to do any pretreatments on the coasters?

Margaret


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

johnmarchuk said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> Try bestblanks.com they have round and square ones and they are resonable in price but you will have to order about 250 ea.
> 
> John


Thanks John.

The coasters you mentioned are actually cut from the 1/4" and 1/8" mousepads material...

As for the pulpboard coasters try these guys...
Pulpboard Coasters
Call and ask for blank ones. $16.00 per thousand.
22 cents each at 100 with one color imprint


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike! Im looking forward to my blanks! 

Thanks for the link for the pulpboard coasters, I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Charleneg (Aug 18, 2008)

Robin, I am interested in knowing how the pulpboard coasters worked for you. I am in Costa Rica and interested in designing these for customers here. I was going to try heat sublimation. Do you think that would work?


----------



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Robin

Just wondering how your coasters turn out from bulkboard coasters.

Thanks,John


----------



## raytaz (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello, 

How can I print cardboard rosters??


----------

